# Impulse Buys - Saturn! :D



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone else suffer from impulse buying....? I just brought a Jap Sega Saturn and a copy of Radiant Silvergun cos I heard it was one of the best shooters ever, and couldn't resist seeing for myself *lol* 

(emulators were useless so I had to go the expensive route )


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

good on ya im after a neo geo but have you seen how much there still fetching on fleabay:doublesho


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

there's an atari lynx in gamestation near me, i'm tempted, love retro gaming. they have a jaguar also.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

you made the jaguar? i heard of them but never actually saw one up and running


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

jason78 said:


> good on ya im after a neo geo but have you seen how much there still fetching on fleabay:doublesho


I've got a Neo-Geo emulator on Mame/Xbox, Last Resort is a wicked shoot-em-up but there's no substitute for having the actual console! :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I've got an Atari Lynx kicking about the house somewhere, you could flip the screen depending if you were left or right handed!


----------

